# Any interest in photoshop tips?



## Sylvanite

Is there any interest in tips on how to use photoshop (or other image editors) to improve pen photos in post-processing?   I posted a photoshop how-to in one thread recently, and some color-corrected photos in another, but there was very little response.  I was thinking of doing a series of mini-tutorials on simple photo manipulation, perhaps along the lines of:
how to resize photos for web posting,
how to correct improper white balance,
how to remove blemishes and dust specs,
how to lighten dark shadows, and darken bright highlights,
how to correct pen colors when no amount of in-camera adjustment seems to work,
image element and background replacment,
unusual artistic manipulations,
 and whatever other topics may come up.

I don't pretend to be an expert, but I'd be happy to share what I know if people want.  I'd like to be sure there's a need, however, before I put the time and effort into it.

So, does that sound like something you'd like to see?

Regards,
Eric


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Eric, great idea!


----------



## jimm1

I'm interested. Thanks for the great offer.


----------



## asyler

me too, i ve tried 'elements', but gave up


----------



## spanky239

Great, looking forward to it.

Stacey


----------



## RodTalways

I look forward to these tutorials.


----------



## RichB

Eric I am very interested. Is there any way to fix out of focus?


----------



## ctubbs

Eric, I read your other tutorial on the IAP Logo.  I expressed my thanks there, but will do it once more here.  Your tutorial was very well done, clear concise and easily followed.  Any more tutorials by you will be as eagerly followed as the first.  I am always looking for other ideas on better, quicker, easier or different ways to do things in PhotoShop.

For anyone who missed Eric's other tutorial and wishes to pickup some great ideas, find it and book mark it.  The link is :
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=76557
Charles


----------



## ssajn

I'd be interested in learning more about Photoshop. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Dave_M

I'm using Elements as well but I'd love to see some tutorials & tips Eric. 

Dave


----------



## jttheclockman

You can count me in. I am always eager to learn photoshop tips. I have a project for you that involves layers. I would like to know how you would take a photo of an item and break it down into layers and then be able to use some of the components for a different photo. Example would be the logo used here. If you wanted to break that design down and change colors of various elements how is that done. Layers is a huge factor when it comes to learning photoshop. The other things you mentioned are worthy also. Thanks. Maybe you could have your own section here to do this. This could be something that is library worthy for sure.


----------



## navycop

Sylvanite said:


> Is there any interest in tips on how to use photoshop (or other image editors) to improve pen photos in post-processing? I posted a photoshop how-to in one thread recently, and some color-corrected photos in another, but there was very little response. I was thinking of doing a series of mini-tutorials on simple photo manipulation, perhaps along the lines of:
> 
> how to resize photos for web posting,
> and whatever other topics may come up.
> 
> I don't pretend to be an expert, but I'd be happy to share what I know if people want. I'd like to be sure there's a need, however, before I put the time and effort into it.
> 
> So, does that sound like something you'd like to see?
> 
> Regards,
> Eric


I would like to learn how to resize photos for decals/labels for pens.


----------



## Pepsi

Eric,
All help (tips) would be greatly appreciated,when 
it comes to the Photo shop program. Thank you.
                                                           Al


----------



## Daniel

Absolutely interested. The photo stuff on a computer is harder to figure out than using a skew, and for me probably more important. Photography is one of those side things you really need to be able to do to be able to share your penturning on the internet. Not many people may say they used a tutorial on how to use use tools. So you may net see a lot of comments on lessons for photo shop. But I am 99.9% certain it will be a very well read and used subject.


----------



## SDB777

RichB said:


> Eric I am very interested. Is there any way to fix out of focus?


 

Only one way to fix an out-of-focus photo....delete, and re-take the photo with proper focus.


Scott (sorry...only way to do it right) B


----------



## DrBills

Yeah, baby, yeah!

Bill


----------



## Sylvanite

*First Photoshop Tip*

Ok, I've created Photoshop Tip #1 - Saving Images for the Web.  Check it out and let me know if you found it useful and want more.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## arioux

There could even be a Photoshop subforum, so all the tips would be at the same place.  I think there is enough interrest for that


----------



## Sylvanite

SDB777 said:


> RichB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to fix out of focus?
> 
> 
> 
> Only one way to fix an out-of-focus photo....delete, and re-take the photo with proper focus.
Click to expand...

Scott is correct.  You can sharpen a photo in post-processing, but you can't change the focus.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Sylvanite

jttheclockman said:


> If you wanted to break that design down and change colors of various elements how is that done. Layers is a huge factor when it comes to learning photoshop.


John,

Check out How do you take a good pic of a purple pen.  In that thread, I edited a couple photos of blue pens to make them purple.  Although I could have done it just via selection, I split the images into layers to accomplish that.  It took me about 10 minutes per picture.  I envision making a mini-tutorial that explains the process. 

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Mack C.

Sylvanite said:


> Ok, I've created Photoshop Tip #1 - Saving Images for the Web. Check it out and let me know if you found it useful and want more.
> 
> Regards,
> Eric


Hi Eric; While I don't have a web site, I was able to follow along to the end. 

I have PSE3. Will I be able to follow further with you, or will I have to upgrade to 8?


----------



## Sylvanite

Mack C. said:


> I have PSE3. Will I be able to follow further with you, or will I have to upgrade to 8?


I don't have a feature list between PSE versions, but I don't think the basics have changed much.  Adobe does switch things around a little (such as changing entry boxes to sliders), and they added new functions and guided operations, as well as improving performance.  There might be some deviations from my examples in older versions, but I don't think you'll have to upgrade.  The only reason I moved to 8 was to get the "PhotoMerge" function (which allows you to easily combine multiple photos to make a panorama, or to merge exposures for higher dynamic range).

Regards,
Eric


----------



## BKelley

It would be great to recieve some tips on how to best use Photo Shop when photographing and printing pens.  Count me in.

Ben


----------



## bitshird

Eric I'd love to learn how to use my Photoshop CS to a wee bit of its advantages.


----------



## jbmauser

Count another pupil!  I would be happy to get some instruction on a very un-intuitive program.  At least for me anyway.
thanks in advance.  JB


----------



## Sylvanite

*Tip #2 - Cropping*

I've added a second mini-tutorial Photoshop Tip #2 - Cropping.

This tip may seem pretty basic, but I needed to show how so I can crop without explanation in subsequent tutorials.

Enjoy,
Eric


----------



## OLDMAN5050

great idea. my pix have a lot to be desired and help will be accepted......


----------



## le_skieur

Very good idea, long time I'am looking for that!


----------



## Sylvanite

Well, it's been a long time coming, but I've posted another Photoshop tip.  This one is titled Fill Light.  It describes how to bring out hidden shadow and highlight detail.

I'm still working on the basic controls.  A few more of these and I'll be ready to put the pieces together for a complete photo edit.  Then I can explore more artistic effects.

Let me know if the tips are helpful, and if there's any particular topic you'd like to see covered.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## joefyffe

Eric:  You lead, I'll follow!


----------



## Justin_F

Count me in!


----------



## pianomanpj

This is definitely one thread to which I had to subscribe! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Sylvanite

*Fixing Small Defects*

I've been distracted from doing photoshop tutorials for quite a while, but I'm back now with http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photoshop-tip-6-fixing-small-defects-108656/.  It shows how to remove small unwanted elements (such as dust, fingerprints, and bits of props) from your pen photos.

I hope it proves useful,
Eric


----------



## Sylvanite

*A Better Resize*

And, fresh on the heels of Tip #6, comes http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photoshop-tip-7-better-resize-108691/.

I hope it helps,
Eric


----------



## Tom D

I will take all the TIPS I can get


----------



## avbill

ERic,  I want you for you effort.   ~  It does help.    I see there are #7 tips  CAn they be gathered together.   I'm missing several    You said their are some in different trends  WHY?


----------



## Sylvanite

Existing tips:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photoshop-tip-1-saving-images-web-76746/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photoshop-tip-2-cropping-76929/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photoshop-tip-3-correcting-white-balance-77424/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photoshop-tip-4-dynamic-range-77923/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photoshop-tip-5-fill-light-84047/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photoshop-tip-6-fixing-small-defects-108656/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photoshop-tip-7-better-resize-108691/

Tips I'm planning to write:

Tip # 8 - Sharpening
Tip # 9 - Putting the Pieces Together
Tip # 10 - Recoloring a Pen
Tip # 11 - Taming a Busy Background
Tip # 12 - Background Replacement

I may also do one on Raw image editing, or whatever other topics come up.  At some point, I expect to convert these individual posts to a library article, or a series of articles.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## ianjwebster

I am interested - thank you


----------



## dbledsoe

Count me as one who really wants you to continue.


----------



## walshjp17

Like some of the others here, I use Elements as well.  Love to have some PS hints especially as they apply to PSE.


----------



## Sylvanite

I'm on a roll today - here's http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photoshop-tip-8-sharpening-108697/.

The next one, "Putting the Pieces Together", will show how to apply all the previous tips to take a photo as-shot and produce an image suitable for posting on the "Show Off Your Pens" forum.

Enjoy,
Eric


----------



## SteveG

Eric, thanks for this series of tips. I have never used Photoshop  Elements, but have PSE 11 on the way along with an assortment of stuff  needed to go with my new Nikon D3200. This schooling is invaluable  (which oddly enough means it is indeed valuable!)
Steve Guzy


----------



## Kretzky

Eric thanks for all these tips. I have PSE 8 & hardly use it as I find it just too confusing. Just a thought, have you ever thought of writing a book?


----------



## Ligget

Great idea Eric, I own Photoshop CS5 extended and have the new CS6 extended on 30 day trial, although I am not an expert on PS either these tutorials will help many penmakers including me!


----------



## LL Woodworks

Eric - that  would be great - Thanks for the help.


----------



## Darley

I would be interested about all photos tips Eric I do not have photoshop but will try to get it soon, Thank for your help you have been a good help to the IAP  for a long time.

Serge


----------



## booney0717

Sounds good to me! Latley I've asked a few questions on my pictures and got quite a few responses and all were very usefull. I know for a fact that i would read what you have to say and learn a good geal from it. Thanks


----------



## Darley

Eric witch ptoshop are you talking about, I just look Ebay and they got lots of PS, CS to much to choose as I know nothing about photohop so what is your tutorial is base on ? help is welcome , thanks

Serge


----------



## Sylvanite

Darley said:


> Eric witch ptoshop are you talking about, I just look Ebay and they got lots of PS, CS to much to choose ...


My tutorials are based on Photoshop Elements 8.  Photoshop CS is the full professional version.  Photoshop Elements is the consumer version which has some of the CS features stripped out.

I used to use the GIMP, which is free.  It has most of the features that I described, but they are accessed differently.  I switched to Photoshop Elements around version 4 or 5, and grew accustomed to its interface.  I find it more intuitive than the GIMP.

Earlier versions of Photoshop Elements have these same functions, but the controls differ slightly.  I only updated to Elements version 8 to get the photostitch and photomerge features.  I have version 10 around somewhere, but haven't bothered to install it yet.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Darley

Thank you Eric


----------



## Sylvanite

*Which Photoshop?*

A few people have sent me PMs, asking about which flavor of Photoshop to get.  Since it's a topic of general interest, I decided to reply publicly.

The simplest answer is that if you don't know which features you need, then you should probably start off with Photoshop Elements.

There are three basic Photoshop packages:
*Photoshop Elements* - is aimed at the consumer market.  It is intended for people who want to edit digital photographs.
*Photoshop CS* - is for the photo publishing industry.  It contains more detailed editing controls, newer features, and (most importantly for publishing) CMYK color support.
*Photoshop CS Extended* - is for those who want to produce 3-D looking images.  It has tools to do the modeling, wrapping, and lighting effects that yield a three dimensional look.
Adobe Lightroom is another popular photo editing program, which excels in organizing your pictures.  It has some editing abilities, but not as many as Photoshop.  Think of it as a photo database program.

By far, the most popular photo editing program is Photoshop Elements, which is what I'm using for these tutorials.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## mdromey

Sylvanite   
Is Photoshop the easiest photo editing software to learn for a beginners?


----------



## 76winger

With all the tips given by Eric, I think you'd be off to a great start with Photoshop Elements. I may eventually get it myself, but I'm still getting by with GIMP and a book on how to use it. Had I seen all of the good tips here two years ago (and had I not been financially strapped at the time), I'd have jumped on the Photoshop Elements bandwagon and not worried about the free GIMP.


----------



## Sylvanite

mdromey said:


> Is Photoshop the easiest photo editing software to learn for a beginners?



Adobe completely redid the user interface in Photoshop Elements 11 to make it easier to use.  They changed the background color, made the text and icons bigger, and added "guided edits" that lead one through the process.  When you want to know the details, you can view the underlying steps, or switch to expert mode for the full controls.

Some people really like the new look, others don't.  It probably is easier to learn though.  If you shop around and wait for a sale, you can get Photoshop Elements for about $50.00.

There may be other image editors that are simpler to use, and some are free, but Photoshop is the standard by which the others are judged.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## MikeL

I am a rookie at all of this but because of your first tutorial, I went out and bought elements 11. Ready to learn more. Thanks. 

Oops. Responded to an old post, still like the tutorial :redface:


----------



## Sylvanite

*Tip #9 - Putting the Pieces Together*

Unlike the previous tips, I went straight to a Library article format this time.  Please visit Tip #9:  Putting the Pieces Together.

This one is also different in that it doesn't demonstrate a new technique, rather it shows how to tie all the previous tips together for a complete photo editing session.  This article is an attempt to wrap all the rest into a cohesive whole.

I hope you enjoy it and find the series useful.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Sylvanite

*Logo Contest Pic*

Also new in the IAP Library:  Logo Contest Pic -- A Foray into Photoshop.

It's an illustration of using layers to build up a composite image in Photoshop.  I hope you like it.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## mark james

*Photoshop*

I have been using IPhoto, but would be interested in any info on photoshop.

Thank you for the effort!


----------



## SteveG

Eric, 
Your work on these guides is very valuable. I have the Elements 11, but no experience yet. Recently bought a Nikon 3200,and intent to get a bit more than just competent with it as well as post processing. Thank You.


----------



## jeweler53

Reshoot the picture in focus.


----------

